# FPS Probleme bei hearthstone



## zerrocool88 (30. April 2017)

Hallo leute 


Ich habe seit 3 tagen ein seltsames Problem. Ich spiele sehr viel Hearthstone besitze einen 7700K und eine 1080 plus 16GB ddr 4 ram.

Wenn ich im spiel meine Maus schnell über meine karten bewege um sie mir anzusehen droppe ich auf sage und schreibe 11 FPS. In Keinem anderen spiel habe ich fps Probleme. Ich habe schon einen älteren Nvidia Treiber geladen keine Änderung spiel habe ich auch mehrmals neuinstalliert jedoch auch ohne erfolg.


Es passiert wirklich nur wenn ich in HS meine maus schnell über den Bildschirm bewege und so langsam bin ich echt ratlos. Ob GTA V, Battlegrounds, BF1 nirgendwo habe ich auch nur den hauch von fps Problemen -.-....





EDIT: Kann gelöscht gerden... Der MSI afterburner war das Problem..... Wenn ich ihn schließe ist es weg


----------

